# You get a mythological creature for a pet!



## Mei Summerwind (Oct 13, 2012)

You can pick a creature from any mythology, fantasy, element of media, etc. so long as it does not exist in real life.

It is completely loyal to you, despite it's normal disposition.

Things such as feeding it and taking care of it otherwise are all taken care of by a group of assistants.

What would you pick?

I would personally have a Hydra. Those things just look cool to me.

(I apologize in advance, if this thread is overdone! I looked back a couple pages and saw nothing like it.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 13, 2012)

I call dibs on Cthulu.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 13, 2012)

Fenrir


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 13, 2012)

I've grown fond of Kirins here lately.


----------



## Percy (Oct 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I call dibs on Cthulu.


Aww, dammit.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 13, 2012)

Percy said:


> Aww, dammit.



What? No love for Azathoth?


----------



## Conker (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll be generic and lame and pick a dragon. I mean, you can ride those AND THEY FLY. That's pretty bitchen.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 13, 2012)

Id want a Banshee so that i know when it screams someones about to die and i can get the hell away from there.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2012)

Can I have Bongo Bongo? Does that count?


----------



## Percy (Oct 14, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Can I have Bongo Bongo? Does that count?


If it doesn't exist, you can have it.


----------



## Mei Summerwind (Oct 14, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Can I have Bongo Bongo? Does that count?



Yes.

And I read Oingo Boingo at first.

I wouldn't mind having an Oingo Boingo.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 14, 2012)

An angel, female of course. Or maybe a succubus, I can't decide. Those count, right? What kind of pets are we talking about here?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 14, 2012)

Manticore for traps.


----------



## Suezotiger (Oct 14, 2012)

Any Eeveelution. I like all of them so I don't really have a preference between them.


----------



## Percy (Oct 14, 2012)

Suezotiger said:


> Any Eeveelution. I like all of them so I don't really have a preference between them.


I'd have to go with this too.

...hell, any good Pokemon would work.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 14, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> An angel, female of course. Or maybe a succubus, I can't decide. Those count, right? What kind of pets are we talking about here?



Sorry. Angels don't have a sex.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 14, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Sorry. Angels don't have a sex.



And succubi, IIRC, generally try to kill/leech off of those they have sex with. 

Neither is really a desirable thing to have a relationship with.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 14, 2012)

Hold on I gotta throw the book at this.

Aha, "As they are spiritual creatures given a physical form rather than creatures of flesh born of other creatures, their gender is mutable..."

So it can be either, or both. As for succubi the book is a little less clear but considering they use their sexual prowess to rise through the ranks of the demon hierarchy, I'm going to assume they can pork folks and not kill them. The leeching bit I could deal with.

This is of course assuming 3.5/Pathfinder rules, if we were to go 4th edition there might be different definitions.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 14, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Hold on I gotta throw the book at this.
> 
> Aha, "As they are spiritual creatures given a physical form rather than creatures of flesh born of other creatures, their gender is mutable..."
> 
> ...


wait DnD? If so, angels were taken from the abrahamic religion in which they do not have a sex. So that doesn't count.

As for the lore for succubi, they're female demons. Male version is incubus.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 14, 2012)

They're from the outer planes so depending on what deity they align themselves to they can do a lot of stuff for the greater good. Lie, cheat, steal, even pork, especially if it's a chaotic good deity. You can't tell me an angel of Cayden Cailean would be opposed to drunken jovial debauchery in the bedroom. Heck, he even made his prostitute companion his herald.

I'm pulling this out of the Bestiary for Pathfinder btw, if I was using abrahamic religions... geez, those angels are psychopaths.

And yeah I know what succubi are. I'm banking on the "it is completely loyal to you, despite it's normal disposition" clause on that one.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't succubi/incubi need to, like, do their thing to live? 

So either they feed off of you or they're constantly cheating on you.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 14, 2012)

Also since when are pets used as sex slaves? Oh right, furries.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 14, 2012)

Depends what you go by. Sticking with the Bestiary it doesn't outline much but we can assume it's how they get their power both to live and to use their demonic powers. So if she was pretty sedentary I'd imagine she wouldn't need to "feed" very often, but I had her do... chores... for me I'd assume she'd need to tap dat life force pretty often. In which case porking other dudes would be an acceptable tradeoff, provided it was inconsequential and anonymous.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 14, 2012)

A Popobawa. :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 14, 2012)

Conker said:


> I'll be generic and lame and pick a dragon. I mean, you can ride those AND THEY FLY. That's pretty bitchen.


Why not a dracolich then?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm gonna be generic as well, I'd pick a dragon, too. But I'd want a tiny one, like rat sized so that I can have it on my shoulder :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 14, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> I'm gonna be generic as well, I'd pick a dragon, too. But I'd want a tiny one, like rat sized so that I can have it on my shoulder :3


Fuck that.  If I had to choose a dragon I'd choose a undead rotting zombie dragon the size of a building that, instead of breathing fire, breaths combustible necromantic gas that melts people's faces off.
It'd name it Falcor(For obvious reasons).


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll take Jeebus!

That motherfucker is gonna teach me to make wine outta water for profit!


----------



## Earth Rio (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd take a phoenix. Everlasting pets!


----------



## badlands (Oct 14, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> I'm gonna be generic as well, I'd pick a dragon, too. But I'd want a tiny one, like rat sized so that I can have it on my shoulder :3




same, a fire lizard from Anne Mc Caffrey's Pern series would be about right


----------



## Gryphoneer (Oct 14, 2012)

A cash cow.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 14, 2012)

Conker said:


> a dragon. I mean, you can ride those...



And then later on they can ride you.


----------



## Yago (Oct 14, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> And then later on they can ride you.



Most important thing in a furry environment.


----------



## iconmaster (Oct 14, 2012)

Totes something draconic. I would have it no other way.


----------



## PapayaShark (Oct 14, 2012)

A faun/satyr. Who wouldn't want a goat legged boy who is constantly horny :V

No, but I would probably want a dragon or something boring like that. As long as it can fly and eat people, its fine :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2012)

I pick satan.

I wish I had satan with me years ago. He coulda helped me when I got into rough spots in school.

He coulda helped me with my maths homework or something, that would have been great.


----------



## Cain (Oct 14, 2012)

Cthulh-


CannonFodder said:


> I call dibs on Cthulu.


DAMN IT.

Probably a large gryphon that I may ride on. Something that can fly and I can ride.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 14, 2012)

A hydra - and a friendly one at that.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd pick Bartimaeus. I mean, come on. Who wouldn't want a 5,000-year-old, hilariously sarcastic Djinni as a pet?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 14, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I pick satan.
> 
> I wish I had satan with me years ago. He coulda helped me when I got into rough spots in school.
> 
> He coulda helped me with my maths homework or something, that would have been great.



Satan and Gibby...Why doI think I know how it'll end? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0CuohHsPAA


----------



## Saylor (Oct 14, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I call dibs on Cthulu.



Damnit!!! I was going to say that 

anyways... With that being said and Cthulu being taken, I choose the giant flying spaghetti monster.


----------



## Conker (Oct 14, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Why not a dracolich then?


Dunno what the buggering fuck that is  Sounds like some World of Warcraft raid boss.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 14, 2012)

Conker said:


> Dunno what the buggering fuck that is  Sounds like some World of Warcraft raid boss.



A Dracolich is an undead dragon. Need I say more?


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd pick a pegasus, or Rainbow Dash, 'cuz I wanna fly, but I also want to be a hipster, unlike you dragon lovers.


----------



## Mei Summerwind (Oct 14, 2012)

Conker said:


> Dunno what the buggering fuck that is  Sounds like some World of Warcraft raid boss.



Ironically, multiple World of Warcraft raid bosses are indeed Dracoliches. 
I wouldn't mind having Sindragosa or Sapphiron for a pet.
(Your pathetic master BETRAAAAAAAAAAYS you!)


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Oct 14, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> I'd pick Bartimaeus. I mean, come on. Who wouldn't want a 5,000-year-old, hilariously sarcastic Djinni as a pet?



I'm pretty sure Bartimaeus would take offense to being called a pet. ^^


I think I might go for the Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2012)

Citras or some kind of Pokemon.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 14, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I'm pretty sure Bartimaeus would take offense to being called a pet. ^^



Ha! If that's the case, then that would just make him all the more wry and sarcastic! XD


----------



## Volf (Oct 16, 2012)

Gimmy a Genie. V:

Get all up in that wish shiz, and since its loyal to me I don't have to worry bout any of that twist my wish bullcrap.


----------



## unanswerable (Oct 16, 2012)

Either a gryphon or a centaur.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 16, 2012)

Cerberus.


----------



## Vega (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd pick a Gen-


Volf said:


> Gimmy a Genie. V:
> 
> Get all up in that wish shiz, and since its loyal to me I don't have to worry bout any of that twist my wish bullcrap.



GOD DAMN IT!  >_<

I'll still pick a Genie, that way I would just wish for as many things as I want~


----------



## Percy (Oct 16, 2012)

Vega said:


> I'd pick a Gen-
> 
> 
> GOD DAMN IT!  >_<
> ...



You know what, I change my mind and pick this one. I can wish for more mythological creatures. xP


----------



## Vega (Oct 16, 2012)

Percy said:


> You know what, I change my mind and pick this one. I can wish for more mythological creatures. xP



NOW you're thinking!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 16, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I call dibs on Cthulu.



You do realize he's just going to explode as soon as he reaches the surface, right? His body can't handle all that science.


----------



## burakki (Oct 16, 2012)

A Dragon! Can be your best friend and it would be fun to fly around anywhere you'd like! Convenient and a lasting experience.

Bending the rules, I'd like a dragon similar to those from the Inheritance series as well. Gaining immortality is a plus.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 16, 2012)

I choose a Sergal. I shall release it on my enemies. :V


----------



## hedgehog_of_fareuthyrr (Oct 16, 2012)

Definitely a dragon, specifically, an Alagaesia female dragon with silver or blue scales.


----------



## YuPuffin (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd probably pick a minotaur, and I'd give it a pair of awesome-looking shorts while I was at it, just because I've never seen a minotaur wear shorts.

Only problem is that they eat people...


----------



## Symlus (Jan 11, 2013)

@Stella-Song: Why did you bring this back? It was going to die a quiet, peaceful death!


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 11, 2013)

I would love to have a gryphon. Such a cool combination.


----------



## Lhune (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably a gryphon. I mean seriously, cat and bird in one! They're my favorite pets anyway.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh come on, you're really asking me that question? The answer is quite obvious.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd like a Hydra, but a miniature one that's friendly, not the giant evil one Hercules had to fight in that (highly underrated) Hercules film by Disney.


----------



## veeno (Jan 11, 2013)

A fallen angel.

Dont ask...


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 11, 2013)

Percy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh, this thread.

I pick me.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably a baby-quaggan. They're all chubby and adorable. 
That or a Fellbeast, since they look pretty damn badass. Imagine riding one to university. O u O


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd choose Fenrir, but have him loyal to me.  Go my minion!


----------



## Percy (Jan 11, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Percy.


Oh, I'm no myth...


----------



## Tignatious (Jan 12, 2013)

Hmm...I take your dragons and Genies and raise you a Falcor. Luck dragons FTW.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 12, 2013)

Unicorn, specifically the specimen featured in The Last Unicorn. She was so pretty :3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 12, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Unicorn, specifically the specimen featured in The Last Unicorn. She was so pretty :3



That harpie was pretty badass too. >.> Ugly tits though.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 12, 2013)

Stella-Song said:


> I did not know it was such an old thread. I was merely looking through the forums and saw something I found interesting.
> I apologize. < ; v ; >
> 
> I shall go back to mostly just lurking.



Don't do that!!!! >C< He was just joking.

I love this thread and mythical creatures in general. Kirin's are a new fav of mine.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Don't do that!!!! >C< He was just joking.



No he wasn't. Most people hate necros here.

Stella, just don't bother posting in old, inactive threads. Instead of digging up ancient relics, starting a topic yourself isn't a bad idea, or just stick to front-page threads. There's no need to "go back to lurking" but if you're ever clueless about something, having a look at site rules and a few of the stickies in the den should be of help.

Not that there's anything wrong with this one, just for your future reference.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> No he wasn't. Most people hate necros here.
> 
> Stella, just don't bother posting in old, inactive threads. Instead of digging up ancient relics, starting a topic yourself isn't a bad idea, or just stick to front-page threads. There's no need to "go back to lurking" but if you're ever clueless about something, having a look at site rules and a few of the stickies in the den should be of help.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with this one, just for your future reference.



Gibbles, srsly. This thread isn't "_dead and rotting_"-old.
Plus, it was a valid continuation of the topic. D:
Plus, it gave me a chance to post too, so there.




Stella-Song said:


> Heh... first day here and I've already done something that others dislike.
> That's a good way to introduce myself. First impressions and all that...
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it too much. It is true that normally thread-necroing isn't liked, but it IS allowed as long as the new reply is a valid continuation of the thread-topic.
Also: the thread is still quite "recent", in my opinion. o.o


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 12, 2013)

Stella-Song said:


> Heh... first day here and I've already done something that others dislike.
> That's a good way to introduce myself. First impressions and all that... :|
> 
> I didn't realize it was inactive until I saw the posts after me and looked at the one before me. I just wanted to post something without creating a thread and the people telling me there was already one on here. Plus I don't think I would've thought of something like this anyway.
> ...



No worries. c: Keep on posting as much as you like, just be mindful of the general etiquette/guidelines.



Ansitru said:


> Gibbles, srsly. This thread isn't "_dead and rotting_"-old.
> Plus, it was a valid continuation of the topic. D:
> Plus, it gave me a chance to post too, so there.



I did mention it wasn't a bad necro. The problem is that there's been a _lot_ of members who had a habit of necroing like, say, 10 threads at once before someone asks them to take it easy. Most often threads going from 3 months ago to 3 years ago. If nobody is warned, it's going to happen a lot more often, which will inevitably be a pain.

And there's no reason why we can't be civil about it also.


----------



## Cain (Jan 12, 2013)

I still want a Gryphon or Dragon.


----------



## TheGatekeeper (Jan 12, 2013)

I am totally up for having Ruby from "Lunar 2." She can transform from her small state to large state any time, making her a great travel companion. For mytholical creatures, there is nothing better then a dragon, except when it's a furry dragon.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 12, 2013)

Giygas from Earthbound, Lavos from Chronotrigger, or Cthulhu. They just need a little TLC if they're going to wake.


----------



## Percy (Jan 12, 2013)

JesusFish said:


> Giygas


Well, now I know who to avoid.


----------



## Furloverchris (Jan 12, 2013)

Dracolich


----------



## Symlus (Jan 12, 2013)

@Stella-Song: Don't just lurk here. It was a semi-joke. I wasn't meaning to force you into lurking. However, there was a bit of seriousness to the statement. If you see a thread that's over 4 months old or so, make a new one of the same thing. It isn't going to get you banned to post in the old one. I'm sorry if it upset you. For future reference, anything that I write that ends in :V or an ! is a joke or semi-joke.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 12, 2013)

Percy said:


> Well, now I know who to avoid.



I ain't got anything to worry about: I got the power of the soundstones.

The rest of y'all can just worry away.


----------



## slashlife (Jan 13, 2013)

an emo gay anthro wolf


----------

